# Teichmuschel



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

hallo zusammen,

was ist zum thema __ teichmuschel zu sagen?
habe jetzt schon verschiedenes gehört, die einen sagen sie nutzen was, andere raten davon ab.
welche erfahrung habt ihr damit.
bringen sie was zur "wasserreinigung", "filterung", oder ist der nutzen gleich null.
ok. bitterlinge sollte man ebenfalls einsetzten, aber wieviele?

für tips bin ich dankbar, da meine erfahrungen in sachen teich und teichtiere noch recht gering sind.

in diesem sinn
Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Peter,

also ich habe bis jetzt noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Teichmuscheln gemacht. Ich habe sie aus 2 Gründen: Sie fressen Algen am Boden und dienen den Bitterlingen zur Vermehrung.

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

*suchfunktion nutzen*

http://forum.tommis-page.de/search.php?mode=results&sid=c4634ea23736e4d5b4b70e1be99bc323
 :!:    8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

wenn du fische hast kann es sein das diese die __ muscheln auch verspeisen. ansonsten keine probs. solltest feinen bodenuntergrund haben (sand, etc.) weil auf kies fühlen sie sich nicht wohl....


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

meine Teichmuscheln leben seit 2 Jahren auf Kies und aufgefressen wurden sie auch noch nicht.

Ciao
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

siehst du jürgen deswegen schrieb ich ja auch "kann sein" weil z.B. bei mir die blauorfen 2 __ muscheln gegessen haben.

und mit dem "wohl" ist es wohl ansichtssache. ich kann einen koi auch in einem 500 liter becken halten. wird er sich dort wohlfühlen ?? sterben wird er aba auch nicht davon........


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Haste rächt.

Kommt davon, wenn man in der Hektik zu schnell liest.    Woher hast Du die Info mit dem sandigen Untergrund?

Cu
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Haltet ihr es für möglich das sich fische beim gründeln an leeren Muschelschalen verletzten???

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

@Jürgen: ok friede  die info habe ich von hier, weiß aba nicht mehr wo und mal gelesen in so inem bericht über __ muscheln. weil die wollen sich eingraben können....

@Lorenz: also ich denke nein. als meine muscheln gegessen wurden hatte ich die wieder ins wasser geschmissen. und bis zu letzt nix derartiges beobachten können.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2004)

*Teichmuscheln*

Hallo,

bin seit vorgestern stolze Besitzerin von 5 Teichmuscheln. Habe sie am Teichrand eingesetzt. Mittlerweile sind 4 davongehoppelt und in mein 1 m tiefes "Teichloch" geplumpst. (Teich ließ sich leider nicht anders planen als mit Loch). Das Teichloch ist ca. 1 m x 1 m. Ich habe nun irgendwo gelesen, dass die __ Muscheln auf der Suche nach Freßbarem wandern gehen. Viel Platz haben die 4 da unten aber nicht zum Wandern. Muß ich die da jetzt wieder rausfischen und ihnen ein lauschig sandiges Plätzchen woanders anbieten oder mache ich mir zu viel Sorgen?

Grüße
von
Tinah


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2004)

hallo peter,



> bringen sie was zur "wasserreinigung", "filterung", oder ist der nutzen gleich null



annähernd null - da bekanntlich jedes tier teile von dem was es vorne reinmampft hinten wieder zum vorschein bringt  
sicher filtrieren sie teichwasser aber im verhältniss zur wassermenge meißt verschindend gering - hab mal gelesen 300l am tag .... wer jetzt aber denkt er hat einen 900l teich und drei __ muscheln und alles wird gut hat sich verspekuliert   

@tina,

deine muscheln werden immer dort landen wo es ihnen am besten gefällt - meist in der tieferen region - und wenn deine bauform ein loch hat - na dann wirst du sie zwangsläufig auch dort finden - oder bietet dein teich etwa alternativen    

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2004)

*Teichmuscheln*

@ Jürgen

klar hätten meine __ Muscheln andere Möglichkeiten gehabt. Eine war ja so schlau und ist nur auf 60 cm runter gegangen.

Aber das mit dem vorne rein- hinten raus stimmt nicht so ganz. Die Muscheln verkieseln nämlich das Vornerein. Sie schiddern sozusagen Kieselsteine . Bin ich froh, keine __ Teichmuschel zu sein  

Gruß Tinah


----------

